
CAC is not S&M - Lukas1994
https://www.causal.app/blog/cac-is-not-sales-marketing-expense
======
a_imho
Customer Acquisition Cost does not equal Sales and Marketing expenses.

Do uncommon or misleading abbreviations in titles equal clickbait?

------
nickpinkston
Don't forget that it all starts with business development, so consider the
more holistic approach of BDSM.

------
tomc1985
And here I was hoping to read a rebuke to some new form of fetish play

------
throwawaysea
I expected a totally different article based on the title.

~~~
lvturner
me too, especially with the domain, thought perhaps this was the launch of a
tinder for special interests

------
deathgrips
Common Access Card is not Sadism and Masochism. Thank you, very cool.

~~~
TheAdamist
Having heard about some of the nonsense in order to get one in your hand, The
process for getting one might be however.

